

5-Week-Old Fetus Brain, in a Dish? - codecamper
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/08/150819083334.htm

======
tired_man
MISLEADING TITLE

It was grown from ADULT brain cells and is now about the saize of the brain
typically found in a five week fetus (pencil eraser sized).

~~~
JoeAltmaier
It was grown from skin cells actually. Its the size and structure of a fetus
brain, because it is essentially a fetus brain.

~~~
tired_man
A lab-grown brain organ grown in a petri dish is not a fetus brain. It's the
size of one, but it is not.

Labeling that tissue as a fetus brain can encourage many people (I hesitate to
say which groups, though you can guess) to start their warbling even if
they're wrong.

Making a point of saying "lab-grown brain organ," or organoid (though it
sounds kinda like 50-ish pulp sci-fi), helps keep them docile.

Not splitting hairs or arguing for fun. When posting science articles,
accurate descriptions are important.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
They actually detailed how its growth was that of a fetus brain, including
visual stem etc. In what way would we expect it to be different? Would it be
more PC or politic to pretend its something else?

It sounds like they can't win - they make up a name like "organoid" and
they're hiding something. They call a spade a spade and they're 'encouraging
warbling'? Remember, its supposed to be science. So made-up words to pacify
the public would actually be wrong.

~~~
tired_man
Oh, I wouldn't want to try and coin a name for it if I were in that position
as a researcher. No matter what you choose, someone will be mad.

It did grow in a similar manner to a fetus brain, but it is also missing
parts, those being the 1% of genes that aren't present.

"Fetus-like brain" works and is less ambiguous.

Warbling.... Man. I really need a break from the pre-1900 novels for awhile.
At least until I stop my unthinking use of archaic terms and phrases.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
No! Keep warbling! Lets bring that word back. It was a kinder and gentler
time.

~~~
tired_man
I have become rather partial to it, myself. To me it applies the mental image
of a small and rather stupid bird to the target.

------
JoeAltmaier
Sounds horrifying - human brain grown outside of a body. But its only actually
a few cells, with absolutely no capacity for higher function. Not materially
different from a worm or insect brain.

But what next? A viable brain with vascular system? Down this road come
serious questions about mortality and the nature of humanity.

~~~
codecamper
"brain of a 5 week old fetus"... isn't this completely nuts? Who knows what it
is capable of. I suppose not much. I'm trying to think back, but I somehow
cannot remember that 5th week in the fetus. Still.. you are right... what is
next?

